
Homeless Americans qualify for stimulus checks even if they haven't filed taxes - DoreenMichele
https://www.reddit.com/r/GigWorks/comments/fwn319/updated_homeless_americans_do_qualify_for/
======
OrangeMango
This is awful; it's a way for TurboTax to collect more information about
people. They need an address and banking information and conveniently they
mention for-profit services to "help" with this.

The actual IRS and Treasury Dept are working to make as many of these
informational returns as unnecessary as possible, and actual homeless services
in various cities are going to be able to pick up where that leaves off,
giving homeless people the FULL amount of their stimulus check.

~~~
nutjob2
Although having banking details means you'll get the money faster, it's not
required since the IRS will issue a paper check. This is important for people
who are unable to open a bank account. Many homeless people will be in that
boat.

